# پایگاه‌های داده > NoSQL >  بیگ دیتا و یادگیری ماشین

## forogh68

سلام.
ببخشید میشه یک نمونه از کارای بیگ دیتا با یادگیری ماشین بگذارید؟ یعنی تقریبا روش کار رو توضیح بده که چیکار می کنه.
همون ماهوت مد نظرم هست.
ممنون

----------


## bigtime

Hi
Unfortunately there has been happend a problem with my keyboard or may be my system which made me to write in English. 

As a matter of fact one of the problem or may be lacks of hadoop is its lack of generality of built in toolkits which make us to use some alternative tools like mahout. Its recommanded to use some other newer tools like Spark which the mllib toolkit for machine learning usages are included. to wit, beside some advantages of using this tool like being compatible by its subtoolkits you can enjoy simplicity in development of spark code. 

Good luck

----------

